# Croatian (BCS): pogibljen



## Black Mamba

Zdravo još jendom,

Ako može mala pomoć oko značenja ove reči.

Unpared hvala svima koji se budu odazvali!


----------



## Majalj

Pogibeljan - koji dovodi do pogibije, veoma opasan, najčešće neka aktivnost ili situacija.  Lethal.


----------



## DenisBiH

Ili pogubljen - smaknut, likvidiran


----------



## Black Mamba

Izgleda da sam pogrešila, pošto sam reč videla u množini, a potpuno mi je nopoznata, nisam znala da je osnovni oblik "pogibeljan", a koliko sam shvatila posle prethrage na internetu, to je sinonim za "opasan". Grešim li?

Hvala unpared.


----------



## Black Mamba

O, hvala na puno na ovako brzim odgovorima! Moja je greška u pitanju. 

Mislim da je Majalj u pravu.

Hvala vam!


----------



## Majalj

Malo jače od opasan.


----------



## doorman

Majalj said:


> Malo jače od opasan.



Ja bih rekao _puno_ jače


----------



## Duya

Sudeći po Google pogocima (dvadesetak), "pogibljen" se podjednako koristi kao greška za "pogubljen" i za "pogibeljan"; u ženskom rodu (pogibljena) greška se javlja još češće. 

Postoji i treća, najmanje vjerovatna varijanta, da je u pitanju pridjev "pogrbljen" (pognut, zgrčen, koji ima grbu), a koja je iz nekog razloga meni prva pala na pamet kao asocijacija kad sam vidio naslov teme.


----------



## DenisBiH

Duya said:


> Postoji i treća, najmanje vjerovatna varijanta, da je u pitanju pridjev "pogrbljen" (pognut, zgrčen, koji ima grbu), a koja je iz nekog razloga meni prva pala na pamet kao asocijacija kad sam vidio naslov teme.




Kod mene nešto slično - meni je iz nekog razloga prvo palo na pamet da možda postoji glagol "pogibati se" sa značenjem sličnim "pognuti se".


----------



## itreius

Make that three of us.
Meni je također prvo palo "pogrbljen" na pamet. Osobno nikada ne bih koristio/ne koristim tu riječ, već "pogibeljan" ili eventualno "pogiban".


----------

